# Bremen Coyote Tournament changed to feb 7th`



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

WE will be holding the 3rd annual coyote tournament feb 7th hope you all can make it. For more information call chris at (701)302-0668 or (701)947-2221


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

where is this tournament held at?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Damn we were hoping to hunt that one too. AC/DC is in Fargo that night so I will be at that.

For those attending Bremen, great tournament! coyoteman is a good guy to share a beer with at the end and they have THE BEST homemade food at the end that you will ever have. That one time they had knefla soup and deer sausage. Germans know what the heck they are doing!


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

The tournament is going to be held at the Bremen Bar. 
Fallguy I am sorry to hear that you will not make it this year.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

do you have to compete or can you use it as a social gathering


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

nosib

You should compete those tournaments are fun. Great learning experience especially if you are new to the sport. You will learn more in one tournament than just showing up for a social gathering. It's not too expensive either if you have a partner.


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

your more than welcome to come afterwards to BS with everyone. :beer:


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

lol k well i have finals this upcomming week so i need to study this weekend. plus i dont have a partner. if my cousin comes down for school next year i will for sure join.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

The tournament is in a month not this weekend!


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

oh lol didn't read it that close lol shoulda figured it out when you said acdc concert in fargo


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

oh and that weekend is also my birthday weekend :lol:


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Coyoteman,
I will also be at the AC/DC concert. I was really looking forward to this one. Maybe you will find it in your heart to change the date. :beer:

This really is a fun tourny. If you can make it, it is worth your time. Great commodore at the bar after check in.

Good luck to everyone that goes.


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

I have had alot of requests to change the date of the tournament. I am looking for a date that will not conflict with other tournaments. So It may change soon


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I understand that the Kenmare Tourney is also the 17th. It looks as if they are raising money for a new firehall. From the sounds of it, they are planning for a big tournout, with a 50 team maximum and a calcutta auction.

Let us know if you make any changes coyoteman.


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

coyoteman said:


> I have had alot of requests to change the date of the tournament. I am looking for a date that will not conflict with other tournaments. So It may change soon


That would be awesome!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Since Bremen is only five miles from my home stomping grounds I might have to show up and give it a whirl. Now I just need to find another guy for a team.


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

sorry for all the confusion. The hunters have spoken and we changed the date. I hope to see you all there. I can't make it perfect for everyone but I hope it helps some. Thanks Coyoteman


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

Tournament Rules:

1.	Entry fee is $40 per Team (100% pay back) Payback will be as follows: 1st 35% 2nd 25% 3rd 20% 4th 15% 5th 5 %
2.	Largest coyote($10) and smallest coyote($10) weights will be taken at check in (100% payback)
3.	No Para Planes, ultra lights, airplanes, ATV's and/or Snowmobiles
4.	Predators must be taken at least 50 feet from vehicle.
5.	Predators can be taken with any centerfire, shotgun, rimfire or bow.
6.	No more than two persons per team. One vehicle only.
7.	Core temps will be taken from all predators at check in. Predators who don't match core temp and time will be disqualified.
8.	The day of the tournament blocks will be distributed at the morning check in and placed in each coyotes mouth immediately after retrieval. The block must have the team number and time of day marked clearly on the tag. Bands will be provided to place around the coyotes upper and lower jaw to secure the block.
9.	all entrants must be available to answer questions at both morning and evening check ins
10.	No live decoys or dogs
11.	No Baiting
12.	Mouth calls, hand calls and electronic calls can be used
13.	No pooling of animals
14.	Check in time strongly enforced. It is the contestants responsibility to check-in with tournament official. Check in times are 6:30am and 6:30 pm
15.	You have to locate and call your own predators. You cannot have another team scouting for you
16.	All coyotes will be inspected and will be a donation to the tournament to help cover the cost of the event.
17.	No Alcohol until after the hunt. Anyone seen using alcohol or visibly intoxicated will be disqualified.

These Rules will be strictly enforced

Let all have a safe and successful hunt


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Fallguy said:


> The tournament is in a month not this weekend!


Damn! Was looking at doing this too...

Is there any other tourneys this weekend?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Oh boy I can't wait. If there is ONE tournament I want to do, it's Bremen. I grew up in Wells county and I guess you can say it grows on you and it's fun to go back there.

Plainsman hope to see you there I need to put a face to that name!


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

Glad you can make it. Hope to see you all there.


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Wow. Christmas came early!


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

ho ho ho
Glad I could help. I am glad to hear you guys can make it. it will be a great time. There are plenty of yotes around. Hope you guys don't get a flat or hit a deer on the way. You will have to be more careful this year. You might have to ban fallguy from driving. :sniper: :beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

coyoteman said:


> Hope you guys don't get a flat or hit a deer on the way. You will have to be more careful this year. You might have to ban fallguy from driving. :sniper: :beer:


Man I am NEVER going to live this one down. Between you, papapete and my dad I don't hear the end of that deer! Oh well at least I nailed her good!


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

yea at least it was a clean kill. Well can't wait to see you guys. its going to be alot of fun :beer:


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

sounds like a fun tourney thinking about comin


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

I hope you do come. we will have soup and sausage after the hunt. It grows everyyear and I hope to have a great turnout.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

i am going to ask my cousin if he would like to come with me. then i have a partner


----------



## youbetcha (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm interested in participating but need a partner. Is there anyone willing to partner with someone fairly new to the sport (e.g. Plainsman or other locals)? I've been hunting coyotes off and on for a couple years, but no success yet. Thought this might be a good learning opportunity. I live in the St. Paul, MN area and would like to hear from a potential partner. I have my own firearm(s), mouth calls, and camo. I'm easygoing and low maintenance. If it helps seal a deal, I'm willing to ply you with a bunch of my wife's chocolate chip cookies.

Thanks for any reply.
Dan


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

those cookies will get someone :wink:


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

Well its getting close to time. I saved a few coyotes for you guys to shoot. I hope to have a good tournament this year. There are alot of dogs running around here. I hope to see you all there.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

coyoteman

Can't wait to hunt your tournament. Papapete and I don't know which of our areas we are going to hit for it yet, but we may have to take into account the Steele Tourney that is the same day.

It could be a busy weekend! Full moon on the following Monday. I am envisioning driving out to Heaton on Friday night, maybe do some moon hunting, tournament on Saturday, moon hunt that night, then hunt the way home Sunday! coyoteman are you up for any night hunting with us?

Are you guys having a gun raffle again or any giveaways?

Oh by the way we will bring some shovels, a good spare, and I won't hit any deer I hope!


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

I am always up for night hunting. We are going to have a raffle and am currently working on some door prizes. Hopefully it will be a good time. Bring your snow shoes


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Good luck with your hunt coyoteman, I am sure everything will go good. Check your scope this year before each stand too :wink:


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks, I hope all goes well. I will be on this year. Thanks


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Levi,
You and Chris coming?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

For those going to Bremen, make sure to look us up there.

We will be driving either a red and silver Dodge Dakota (1996) or a newer model Blue Dodge Ram Quad Cab.

I will be the short skinny guy with the shaved head.

It would be nice to put some faces to some names on here!


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

papapete said:


> Levi,
> You and Chris coming?


Still up in the air


----------



## fredbear (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey Levi, you dont know me at all but do you know John Hartung from out in Minnesota. If you do, John and I hunt alot togerther and are thinking of coming out to ND next weekend or the weekend after to do some yote hunting and possibly look for some deer antlers. We've never coyote hunted ND but we always see alot out bowhunting each fall. What do you think our chances are on getting some coyotes in a day and a half hunt?

Nick Bialka


----------



## coonman (Jul 31, 2008)

how did the tournament go ? how many teams, how many coyotes ? thanks. marty


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

coonman said:


> how did the tournament go ? how many teams, how many coyotes ? thanks. marty


Marty

If you would like we can go to one of our landowners and borrow his time machine and find out! :lol: Check your calander...the tourney is next weekend. :lol:


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

fredbear said:


> Hey Levi, you dont know me at all but do you know John Hartung from out in Minnesota. If you do, John and I hunt alot togerther and are thinking of coming out to ND next weekend or the weekend after to do some yote hunting and possibly look for some deer antlers. We've never coyote hunted ND but we always see alot out bowhunting each fall. What do you think our chances are on getting some coyotes in a day and a half hunt?
> 
> Nick Bialka


Yep, I know John real well, my wifes cousin. Send me a PM I can help you guys out.


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

Fred bear i wouldn't trust levi one bit :wink:

Chris Lyon


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Hey coyoteman theres a good chance we might make it, you still have room for a couple more ugly mugs!


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

I'd love to see you guys there. But I don't have the ugly dog contest. I'm sure you guys would win though I'll buy you a beer :beer:


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

coyoteman i hope you dont mind but i plan on shooting just jack rabbits since i can't ever call anything in :wink: I hope you like jackrabbit stew :beer:


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

well remember thats just a tie breaker. But I will be happy to make you some jack rabbit jerky


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

coyoteman said:


> well remember thats just a tie breaker. But I will be happy to make you some jack rabbit jerky


thats ok levi and i have our roles all figured out already  he is suppose to shoot 5 coyotes and i am suppose to shoot 1 jackrabbit for tie breaker :lol: :lol: I think levi will fullfill his end of the deal but i think mine might be a little harder to come by :wink:


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

why stop at 5


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

where is bremen???


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

coyoteman said:


> why stop at 5


Thats my max, anything else I would have to come under the moon light


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

So what time should a guy get to Bremen? 6:00am, 6:30?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Plainsman

You better get there early in case you can't find your way around Bremen. LOL

No I usually like to be early for stuff. Two years ago for the tournament we didn't get there until 7 because we got a flat tire in Heaton. That is where we stay. Damn tires!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'll make sure to bring my GPS and get there early to avoid morning rush hour.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

What's Bremen's population anyway? If everyone shows up that says they are we may double the town that day. That would be sweet!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

If ten teams show I think we will double the population. They are a lot bigger than Munster just to the east.  I think the population was four there, but they might have moved away.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

LOL every deer season when my cousins and I go back home to Heaton we raise that town's population...can't wait to go there Friday!!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Fallguy said:


> LOL every deer season when my cousins and I go back home to Heaton we raise that town's population...can't wait to go there Friday!!!


Fallguy, I am suprised you didn't see me out there this deer season. I really want to get out there on Sunday, just not sure if it will happen after a weddin in GF on Sat night.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

hunt4 PM SENT.


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

If you get there between 6:00am and 6:30am no later that 6:30. I will be there early.


----------

